# Take out or leave the tree



## danellis1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

with some weeping or xmas moss it would look good


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

In my opinion, leave the tree in, tie some moss on it. As Danellis1229 stated, Weeping moss or xmas moss would look great.

In my 30 gallon shrimp tank, I use Xmas moss for my tree. I tied it down with fishing line, was pretty easy


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*tree*

I like the tree. What is the light green plants growing along the substrate ?


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

Rick dale: plants growing on top of the substrate is Hydrocotly Japan. It does a nice carpet for low tech without co2.

Thanks for the input Dane & Dragon. I was thinking about using giant baby tear (Hemianthus micranthemoides). If it does not work out, I use Xmas moss.


----------



## Emplanted (May 3, 2014)

I love it, it's super cute.
Just use something in some branches, maybe fissidens?


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

At the end.. I did not know what to grow on the tree. so I end up taking it out and put in some rotala plant in it place.


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

tree was hot back there!
still looks great, but i would've voted to leave the tree.


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

some xmas moss or flame and the tree would rock it.


----------



## gmt980 (Jul 7, 2011)

My vote is to take it out and send it to me. that is a sweet little tree for a nano. was it found locally?


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Keep it! Aside from moss, you can also tie bunches of HC to it!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Is that an ultra-bright shrimp, a baby platy, or what?
Maybe try the tree in a couple of other spots, especially with some moss on it.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

I like the idea of a 'tree' in the back corner of your 'scape, but not a fan of that particular branch for the concept. It's way too small to be porportional. 

Once the moss/plants grew in, all the fine branching would be obscured and you'd be left with a thin, tiny trunk. Better to find a good thick piece of wood that would give the affect of an old established tree truck with just a few visible branches exposed under/through the covering plant mass. 

I've seen quite a few excellent 'trees' done with pieces that feature a thick trunk leading down to a mass of long gnarled roots---just inverted from the usual use so the root mass become the 'branches' and the cut off end of the trunk goes into the substrate.


----------



## AquaGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2010)

looks a lot better without tree. tree didn't blend with rocks and fissiden


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for their suggestion. Since most preferred leaving the tree where it is. I return the tree back into the tank.

I did not want to use more moss since the rocks is covered with fissiden. At the moment, I am a broke student living off of student loans, I did not want to make anymore purchased and used what I have. I tie the rotala to the tree.

Let see how it will look like in a few weeks from now.

Again, thanks everyone for their suggestion. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

At the very beginning..

My fiancee always make fun of this ugly tank LOL


----------



## gmt980 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Reefcorgi, where did you get the tree? its exactly what ive been looking for for my Nano.


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

gmt980,

my apologize for not answering your question in the first place.

This lady (amy-lim) on ebay in Singapore sale them. Type in "Hardwood Sprig". you can also look in her store for more selection. It take 2 weeks to ship to you.

Once you have it, cut out any unnecessary branches you do not want.


----------



## gmt980 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks reefcorgi!


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

Update... being a long time..


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

Before and After photo of re-structuring my nano planted tank:

Please overlook the green spot algae on the glass. I will be clean soon.

Before



After: remove lot of plant


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks good, has an interesting shape to the scape


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the scape . Just as a personal note, I would move all the blyxa to the back the left because the right side seems to be a bit on the cluttered side. The scape reminds me of Frank's who used to frequent here, here is the url for his tank in case you haven't read or seen his journal yet. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=168992&highlight=ada


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you Fish fasinated

Smitty06 thank you for the suggestion. I am inquiring some different plants at the moment and will rearrange once I have them. I wanted to added more red into the scrape. 

I was at Aquarium Design Group few months ago, and Frank first setup was still there in the same location. Only different is the tank mature into a beautiful setup.


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Your 3/15 Before scape looked great. Maybe a light prune of the rotala in front, and a gentle slope of the rotala in back... I think that'd look great. Also, remove the heater before pic.


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

My schedule was more lenient recently. I was able to sell most of my plants at a cheap price.

Here is a recently picture of the tank. Hopefully it will look better once the fissidens moss fill out more.

thanks everyone for their comments and suggestions.


----------

